# tapered halyards



## HAUK (May 7, 2003)

looking for info on tapering halyards, specifically how to do it. do you start with a line with a cover and strip it? or do you start with straight spectra and add a cover? and when you have the cover stripped to the the right spot, do you splice it into the core material, or can you just hand stich it? anyone know where i can get a guide on this?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Layline provides some good info in their catalogue. I am skeptical of the value of tapering lines because they will tend to wear and weather faster without covers. It also precludes extending the line''s life by end-for-ending it, which runs against my frugal New England nature.


----------

